# Black Mirror Season 3, Episode 1 and Uber Rating System



## Tommy San (Jun 9, 2016)

If you haven't seen it yet, I recommend checking it out. We are all doomed.


----------



## UberChix (Sep 15, 2016)

Ha! I was on a longer trip with a really chatty passenger who told me all about that show and when she started talking about the ratings thing I thought the same exact thing and told her it's JUST like being an Uber driver!


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Fantastic episode in many ways ..... Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tommy San (Jun 9, 2016)

It had quite an impact on me. I decided that I am no longer going to drive for Uber. If and when I use Uber/Lyft as a rider, I will NOT give a rating. Instead, I will give a tip


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was thinking just this when I saw that episode!


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Lol, 'here's your tip'..


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

oh my god I thought about making this thread but didn't think anyone would get it!!!

such a great episode!! and so relevant to what we're doing right now...

the future is not far away


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome episode. 

Just the other day I treated a pax the way they treated me, I knew the 1* was coming. I gave them a 1* and then I looked at the receipt and remembered it's a job that pays in $s not *s.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Best part of the show. Their are still taxis. Didn't see any ubers. And there were no autonomous vehicles. 

Teleplay by Rashida Jones. God I love her. She is amazing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Genius...

It's pretty true when it comes to ratings and what not. It's great commentary on the impacts of these ratings and how petty some people can be when it comes to giving them out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Speaking of TV shows, anyone catch American Horror Story










Better be a 4.7+ surge!

Seems Rhett Snow is the only Uber Driver in Eastern North Carolina....


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

That episode is exactly how Uber feels sometimes. OMG are you a 4.8 or a lowly 4.5, sigh. There's way too much emphasis on these ratings.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Best part of the show. Their are still taxis. Didn't see any ubers. And there were no autonomous vehicles.
> 
> Teleplay by Rashida Jones. God I love her. She is amazing.


There are autonomous vehicles... in this episode ....no driver


----------

